# Giani Sicilian Sand Counter top



## DiscountHousePainter

Heres a counter top I just did in Giani's Sicilian Sand colors. I had done this counter years ago using the Black Onyx colors and the customers decided they wanted to change it. I could've just sanded off the top clear coat but I ended up taking it down to the original white laminate. I need to get pictures after I caulked it but I ended up caulking the counter to the wall with Almond colored caulking. I offer counter top coatings to my services of my paint contractor business. I don't really advertise so I don't get many requests for these but when I do do them I usually do a few at a time as I get referals from customers friends and family after they see theirs. I'm curious if many other painters on here do counter top coatings?


----------



## Rbriggs82

Looks pretty cool. How much time does something like that take?


----------



## DiscountHousePainter

Rbriggs82 said:


> Looks pretty cool. How much time does something like that take?


I do them in 2 days and they typically take less than 8 hours of working time. The first day all you can do is put it in the black primer and do the masking. That takes maybe 45 mins by the time you wipe the counters down and clean up. The next step is adding the colors and that varies with the size of the counters and how fast/experienced you are at it but you can have anywhere from an hour and a half to 4 or 5 hours in that step. Once you have the colors down they recommend 4 hours dry time before the clear coat. The clear coat is put down with a foam brush to cut in and a mini roller from the Giani kit and it only takes like 15-20 mins for that. I sometimes like to do a second clear coat but its not required. If you haven't checked out Giani's website they have more info there at www.Gianigranite.com. When I bought my first house it had a really nice island but the counter top was just a big slab of wood I think someone planned on laminating and never did. I put Giani on it and most people have a hard time believing it isn't real granite. You can go over bare wood with it as well all you do is use a wood primer first and then use the Giani primer and do it as normal.


----------



## Lambrecht

How do the countertops hold up to normal use. Do they scratch or scuff easily and what happens if a person accidently puts a hot skillet or pot on them.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

Lambrecht said:


> How do the countertops hold up to normal use. Do they scratch or scuff easily and what happens if a person accidently puts a hot skillet or pot on them.


They don't hold up and I've a done quite a few. The topcoat with that kit is a waterborne descent do it. My own countertop had there clear coat and it doesn't hold up to everyday use never mind a hot pot.

A 2 part expoxy clear worked much better but still have to be careful.

Sorry for grammar my iPad udated to iOS 8 ....very buggy


----------



## Bender

..../


----------

